# Где вы находитесь



## HighTech (3 Ноя 2007)

Я живу в мосве СВАО Ярославский район 
где находица ближайшая ваша клиника (ужасно болит спина хачу поченица):cray:


----------



## Анатолий (27 Дек 2007)

Москва  	(495) 5-850-850 (многоканальный)

м. Алексеевская
(495) 544-97-29, (499) 504-19-19

м. Сухаревская
(495) 223-22-58 (многоканальный)
(495) 608-89-97, (495) 608-99-63


----------

